# Limits Of Ducks



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Marinated, peppered and in the dehydrator/jerky maker. Come to think of it these birds got peppered twice.:grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK tell me exactly how you did it. Our first shot at duck jerky was less than satisfactory.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is the one I use.
http://www.ducks.org/hunting/recipes/duck-blind-jerky


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

This is the one I use as well.. If you like your jerky spicy this is a good one too.

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/recipes/spicy-goose-jerky


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks delicious!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK tell me exactly how you did it. Our first shot at duck jerky was less than satisfactory.


I grind the meat and use Nesco Original seasoning, dehydrating until done. It's pretty good, and really easy.


----------

